# US image wheels supplier?????



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't find anything related in search so I was wondering if anybody knew of a supplier in the USA (or closer canada) that supplies image wheels? Specifically dm's. I don't really want to pay shipping from the uk to utah








or if anyone knows of someone selling 16x8 or 16x7 image dm's i'd def be interested







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

made to order via image uk is the only way i have heard of people buying them IIRC


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

The only way to do it is to get them from the UK Ian.. I have looked into this many times as I want some for the MKII.


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2_GTI* »_The only way to do it is to get them from the UK Ian.. I have looked into this many times as I want some for the MKII.

Ugh that's what it looks like so far. Unless I can find some used in canada.


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (insanojet)*

Good luck finding a set used lol.


----------



## insanojet (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2_GTI* »_Good luck finding a set used lol.

Lol no ****. So far I've turned up with...... nothing. I don't think I'm 100% set on image wheels. Id def rock some hre 505's or some rs' or some other rare retardedly expensive wheel. I've been trying to find the vw or audi part number for the rs' though. Anybody have it? Or does it show up in etka?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (insanojet)*

i think its best to go through them.
a friend went though someone else and led to problems but image was really good to him. 
does take a whiles though.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (audi666)*

Deal directly with Iamge.Its the only reasonable option.The overall cost of wheels with tires shipped was less than I could have paid some some nice RS' and these are CUSTOM how I AND ONLY I want them http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
2 months at my door from when i sent money to rolling down the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2_GTI (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (insanojet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanojet* »_
Lol no ****. So far I've turned up with...... nothing. I don't think I'm 100% set on image wheels. Id def rock some hre 505's or some rs' or some other rare retardedly expensive wheel. I've been trying to find the vw or audi part number for the rs' though. Anybody have it? Or does it show up in etka?

Lol I has 2 full sets of RS's.. 16" and 15"...
I definetly want some Image wheels though...


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

Dead thread bump!

For those that have ordered a set, how much did it cost total for the wheels, shipping etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

We are the only North American Image dealer. Price and shipping depends on the wheel, size and width.


----------

